# Stocking list in 65 Gallon Tank



## 90sfishkeeper (Mar 18, 2020)

hello 
First post on the forum.

I have a 65 gallon mixed african cichlid tank stocked with 25 fish . The tank is being filtered with a Fluval 306 and Sunsun 303b. Currently, I'm experiencing lots of aggression from my kenyii male, pretty much runs the tank and the females act alike. Just found a tropheus missing half of it's tail( he is already in a hospital tank recovering). I'm trying to decrease the aggression and overstocking isn't helping much. The tank is fed twice a day (morning and night). Most of the fish get along but my peacocks are usually hiding from the kenyii.

Should I remove the Kenyii pack? or maybe add another male to keep them busy with each other?

The list of fish is the following

Kenyi 1 male and 3 female
Auratus 1 male and 1 female
Red Empress 1 juvenile male
Red Eureka peacock 1 juvenile male
OB peacock 2 males
Albino Socolofi 2 males
Yellow Acei 1 male 1 female
Venustus 1 male 1 female
Red Saddle Tropheus 2 males (1 is in the hospital tank recovering)
Duboisi Tropheus 1 male
Pseudotropheus joanjohnsonae 1 male
Flametail Aulonocara 1 male Juvenile
Blue Moorii Dolphin 1 male
Red Zebras 2 males

Any input will be helpful

Thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!!

What are the dimensions of your 65G tank?

I think the tank is definitely overstocked or will be when the fish mature. The Venustus, Acei and Moorii are too large for that tank anyway and will do better in a 72" long tank.

What are you goals for this tank? All male, mixed gender, color, ?


----------



## 90sfishkeeper (Mar 18, 2020)

the tank is a marineland 65 gallon 36" x 18" x 24". The Venustus and Moorii are about 3 -3.5 inches now and will go to a 125 in the next 2 months (setting up as we speak). The acei are 1.5 inches right now and will eventually go to the 125. Goal with the tank is mainly color and variety. Mixed gender is not a priority except for the color in some of the females like the Kenyii.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For the 72" tank choose between mixed gender and all male.

For mixed gender think in terms of 5 species and 1m:4f of each. For an aggressive fish like kenyi and auratus, think in terms of 3 species and 1m:7f of each. That is the appropriate level of overstocking to manage aggression.

For the 72" if you are going all male you are better off with haps and peacocks and think in terms of 18 individuals that mature six inches or less. appropriate level of overstocking for all male. One of each species and no look-alikes. I would rehome the mbuna and the Tanganyikans.

Meanwhile the trick is to get them to survive for 2 months. I would rehome all Tanganyikans and all mbuna except acei and yellow labs immediately.


----------



## 90sfishkeeper (Mar 18, 2020)

Thanks DJRamsone

So for the meantime adding females kenyi could decrease aggression?. I've already removed the Tanganyikans out of the tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No adding fish is not an option in a 36" tank. You are already overstocked to the point of causing aggression instead of managing it.


----------



## 90sfishkeeper (Mar 18, 2020)

Understood. Mbunas are going to be removed today to my 30 gallon.

thanks for all the help


----------

